# Electric Trimmers



## astra007 (Aug 29, 2006)

any1 seen those electric hand held trimmers that look like an electric razor.  these have heads that you can pop in and out with large teeth.  battery or a/c.  thxs


----------



## German Gigalo (Aug 29, 2006)

Are you talking about clippers, like the ones at the barber shop? Try "andis", they range from $14.00 - $400.00. Im sure you could find a blade with larger teeth. Maybe pet groomers blades? Anyways heres a cheap one:
-This one is a 14 piece set and only $17.00:




-Here is a seperate universal attachment that will hook right up to a vacuum. (for those multi pound harvest's).  









-GG


----------



## Mutt (Aug 29, 2006)

or one of these?
sorta creepy way to manicure.


----------



## astra007 (Aug 29, 2006)

sort of guys, if you take GG's first pic and put mutt's teeth on it - thats close to it - saw it somewhere but i was stoned and.............


----------



## KADE (Aug 29, 2006)

I've never seen small ones... but i hear the big 'fanlike' ones work really really well.


----------



## Spanishfly (Sep 6, 2006)

Maybe I should try my hair clippers.


----------

